# Instant Cake / Cable Card Question



## bsd (Sep 30, 2002)

If my hard drive in a Series 3 has failed and I purchase Instant Cake for an image, when I put the image on a new drive, will I have to have TWC reinitialize the cable cards or will the image from Instant Cake work seemlessly with the cable cards already installed. Any thoughts are appreciated.

-Brett


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I have not run into this, but I would think so, as you will also have to execute a Clear and Delete Everything after using InstantCake to mate the image to the mobo. This action by itself is likely to require repairing the cards. If you're lucky, you may be able to get TWC to re-pair them over the phone.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

I believe you will have to re-pair the cards with the TiVo or have the cable cards re-initialized with TWC. The pairing info is stored on the hard drive.

With Instant Cake, you will have to run the Guided Setup, and this includes the pairing process.

Good luck,
robomeister


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

You may not need to re-pair the cards; it varies from cable system to cable system, though.

Pretty sure that you will not need to do the C&DE for this version of InstantCake; I do not recall whether you do for this specific version, but most of the newer versions of IC do not require this.

lou


----------



## krusir (Feb 12, 2008)

This is just my observation with Comcast cable card. You don't need to call Comcast to repair. However, Tivo will show "not pair" after you reboot with new image (os). You need to do a "erase everything" restart.... then run guide setup again. 

BTW, if you pull out your CC and re-insert, if will regenerate a new data field which will cost you a call to repair. So, remember, don't try to pull out or swap card slot.


----------

